# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Một Nhật Bản huyền ảo qua ống kính của nhiếp ảnh gia Trey Ratcliff - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

_Sử dụng kỹ thuật HDR trong nhiếp ảnh nhằm thể hiện trung thực nhất sắc độ của cảnh vật bên ngoài, nhiếp ảnh gia Trey Ratcliff (người Mỹ) đã chụp 21 bức ảnh tuyệt đẹp và đầy huyền ảo về đất nước, con người Nhật Bản._


Nhiếp ảnh gia này đã tận dụng triệt để một kỹ thuật cao trong nhiếp ảnh để tạo ra những bức ảnh về đất nước, con người Nhật Bản với độ tương phản về màu sắc, ánh sáng rõ nét. Qua những bức ảnh dưới đây, dường như có một Nhật Bản rất khác, lung linh, huyền ảo về ban đêm, sống động từng nét mặt, nụ cười của con người.

Mời bạn cùng chiêm ngưỡng:


Đường phố Tokyo sau cơn mưa vào buổi tối, những mảng sáng của đèn phản chiếuxuống đường tạo nên không gian huyền ảo, lung linh.


Rừng tre thẳng tăm tắp, xanh ngắt và sâu hun hút.


Nhật Bản sắp có lễ hội hoa anh đào nổi tiếng, trên đường phố là hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp của một phụ nữ mặc trang phục truyền thống đi dưới hai hàng hoa anh đào đang khoe sắc.


Đường phố Tokyo vào những ngày mùa đông rét mướt.


Ở Nhật Bản có rất nhiều đường hầm dưới lòng đất. Những con đường này luôn luôn sáng đèn.






Một chiếc xe quảng cáo bia "siêu hạnh phúc".



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## hangnt

Một điểm bí mật tại Nhật Bản.


Một nhà hàng truyền thống khá nổi tiếng tại Thủ đô Nhật Bản.


Phụ nữ Nhật Bản trong trang phục truyền thống trước cửa một nhà hàng.


Khu đường dẫn vào một nghĩa địa tại Nhật.



1.000 cột đỏ.


Một số nhà hàng ăn tối tại Tokyo.


Tuyết đang tan, thác nước Nikko đã bắt đầu có nước chảy.


Cây Samurai rực sáng bao quanh một khu đền thờ.


Một trong những đường hâm cổ kính nối tiếng nhau, sâu hun hút.


Khu vực đền chùa bao quanh  thành phố Kyoto



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## thunhunguyet

nhìn huyền ảo nhỉ

----------


## Woona

quá ư là huyền ảo, ảo tung chảo lun ấy
Đẹp quá

----------


## nguyetnt

người phụ nữ nhật đứng trc cửa hàng nhìn gớm thía

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thích nhất là pic Cây Samurai rực sáng bao quanh một khu đền thờ. với pic cuối
Đẹp lung linh

----------

